# New Fancy Box



## CiciAnne (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got and email today that TheFancy.com is starting up their own subscription box. What do you guys think?





Fancy in full effect. Get your Fancy fix at home with our monthly subscription service featuring a collection of some of the most fancy'd items, curated by the fancy community. Each box includes $60+ of products in the categories of your choice, including: Men's, Women's, Kids, Pets, Home Goods and Gadgets.

You will receive a new box with top Fancy goodies each month. Keep your eyes peeled for a confirmation email from Fancy's Customer Care Team that should hit your inbox 24-48 hours after purchase. You may indicate the categories of your choice in the "Note to Merchant" section upon checkout.

*Allow 10 days for shipping. *

_By purchasing this item, you hereby consent to a $30 monthly fee for the Fancy Box. Each order will be shipped on the 15th of the applicable calendar month. Subscription may be cancelled by emailing Fancy's Customer Care Team at [email protected] prior to the 1st of the calendar month for which you intend to cancel your subscription._

_http://www.thefancy.com/things/190403263978277559/Fancy-Box_


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 20, 2012)

That looks fun. The nerd in me is screaming at me to get it lol


----------



## CiciAnne (Sep 20, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That looks fun. The nerd in me is screaming at me to get it lol
 Right?! I think it'd be really neat. I also think it's be really neat to get one and with the holidays coming up split it up into little stocking stuffers or a big gift for someone. One thing I do know is I want that Iron Man looking thing whatever it is lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 21, 2012)

I got this same email earlier today. I do love Fancy and often browse it for funky stuff but I wasn't excited by what was shown for the $30 fee. I'll wait and see how the first box turns out and decide then. I really don't need another membership, in fact I need to scale back lol.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Oct 12, 2012)

Has anyone gotten theirs yet?


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten theirs yet?


i got gadgets - i did not care for the box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jamiestarlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## het226 (Oct 14, 2012)

Just signed up! Sounds great!


----------



## mariahk83 (Oct 25, 2012)

anyone gotten a box, i'd love to see what's in it!!!!  looks kind of cool to me - i'm a gadgety kinda girl! lol


----------



## CiciAnne (Oct 25, 2012)

I just found this video on youtube. check it out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think its neat. might be ordering it soon now. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reyF4gBea2E


----------



## CiciAnne (Oct 25, 2012)

I just wonder if the box differs a lot from what people here in the u.s got. hmm....


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Oct 25, 2012)

Mine is supposed to ship on Oct. 31st! Eeeeeee!


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 27, 2012)

Bye the way,  shipping is not included.  They charge $7.95 for shipping.  Not looking so good to me.


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CiciAnne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just wonder if the box differs a lot from what people here in the u.s got. hmm....


 You choose categories like: womens, home, food, workplace etc. and they'll choose items from them and send to you.


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *het226* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just signed up! Sounds great!


  I just signed up as well.  I'm feel really guilty about it.  I'm definitely going to cancel before Nov. 1st.  I had to try it, but the price is way too steep.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up as well.  I'm feel really guilty about it.  I'm definitely going to cancel before Nov. 1st.  I had to try it, but the price is way too steep.


Yeah, I only did one month just to see what kind of things they will send. I probably won't get it again but it will be interesting to see what I get.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 29, 2012)

Ahh this looks like a fun sub! If I hadn't already subscribed to Popsugar I would give it a try.

Can't wait to see what everyone will be getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh this looks like a fun sub! If I hadn't already subscribed to Popsugar I would give it a try.
> 
> Can't wait to see what everyone will be getting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  You know these dang subs are addicting!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Deenellie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know these dang subs are addicting!


 I know right? MUT has turned me into a box junkie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deenellie (Oct 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know right? MUT has turned me into a box junkie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  Oh the pain of it all.  I just cancelled my sub to Fancybox and I feel really good about that!  It was just too expensive and I've been going crazy with cheap deals on boxes.  I've gotta get a grip!


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Nov 5, 2012)

I got some funky and cute stuff in mine. Would I order it again? Maybe once more. I like it for gift giving more than myself. hah!

T-shirt, bracelet, black light lip stick, utter creamer, vampire ice cube molds, drum stick chop sticks, and lollipop speaker.


----------



## chachithegreat (Nov 9, 2012)

​ 



I liked the stuff in my Fancybox, but I'm not really sure I'll use it. A lot of novelty items that are cute, but ultimately serve no purpose or do not match my personal style at all. I'm going to give it a couple of months to see how I like it, because it is just so fun! 

I received a vampire cube ice tray, grenade notebook, utter creamer, carvable post card, drumstick chopsticks, and poker face playing cards. I picked "women" and "home" but pretty much only got home. It may be my own fault by being completely confused on how to complete the sign up process, so I did it far towards the end of the month. You have to email them your shirt size and which categories you want for it to be activated and that escaped me. That email must've sat in my inbox for two weeks before I realized it!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 18, 2013)

Now through 2/24, you can get $25 off of a Fancy Box by using the code "25OFF1".  I'm not sure if it's only for first time subscribers?  But I signed up for a box for $21.95 (39-25+7.95 shipping).  I don't think it's something I want to keep, but for that price, I'll try it!

ETA: this is not a personal code.  I've seen it on several blogs.  Just wanted to share the love


----------



## JenniferV (Feb 18, 2013)

You know, the fancy box used to be $30/month.  I just realized today that it's now $39/month!!


----------



## AshJs3 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the code! I've been curious about this.


----------



## hiheather (Feb 18, 2013)

Why did I click this thread? I LOVE little pointless novelty items! Those little fang ice folds, I've considered those on several occasions.

Thankfully, promo code or not I cannot justify getting a sub box that requires me to pay shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Feb 18, 2013)

Is that 39 plus shipping or is shipping included in the 39 dollar price?


----------



## hiheather (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that 39 plus shipping or is shipping included in the 39 dollar price?


 $39 plus $7.95 shipping.


----------



## IffB (Feb 18, 2013)

I wonder what's in the Women's Box....however, after the PopSugar Luxury Boxes and more recently  Hammock Pack and the latest Blush Box, I am recovery from blind purchases!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah, I'm only going to try it once.  But they do promise at least $80 worth of stuff in the box, so we'll see!  I'm hoping for a pair of touchscreen gloves... then I'd be completely happy!


----------



## lyndieonline (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks to Jennifer at Ramblings of a Suburban Mom sharing the $25 off code, I snagged a regular box. I picked Women's, Home, Gadgets, and Sports &amp; Outdoors just to see what kind of variety I'd get. I also went on my profile and it asked for my gender, shirt size, pant size, shoe size, phone type and date of birth. Not sure when it will ship but when it gets here I'll let you know what's in it. I went and looked out on the web to see what I could find review-wise. A lot of the reviews are for the blogger VIP boxes. They have a LOT more stuff than the regular box from what I've seen so just be aware so you aren't disappointed in the quantity. It looks like cool items though so I'm excited.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Feb 24, 2013)

I used the code and purchased two boxes.  I purchased the food box and a regular fancy box and checked off women, home and gadgets.  I like that they have a section for notes so I let them know to please not send chocolate or size related clothing because I'm plus size.  I also let them know what tablet/smart phone devices I have in case I get a case for an ipad and I don't have one.

I don't know how soon they ship but I hope to get good stuff.  I'm going to cancel after I receive the boxes because it's way too much money.  I just wanted to try it as a one time treat for myself.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 6, 2013)

Does anyone know how long it takes for these to ship?  I ordered mine on 2/18, and 16 days seems way too long for no kind of communication on "here's when we're sending it out".  Unless I just missed their Feb cutoff?

So impatient...


----------



## StefanieH30 (Mar 6, 2013)

I think you did, I missed the cutoff too. It says somewhere on the site, If you order between these days your box ships on this day. I can't remember any of the days but they ship twice a month


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 6, 2013)

You just missed the deadline. 



 From the Fancy website: 

_Orders placed between the 1st and the 15th of the calendar month will ship on the 30th of the same month. Orders placed after the 15th of the calendar month will ship on the 15th of the following calendar month. _


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think you did, I missed the cutoff too. It says somewhere on the site, If you order between these days your box ships on this day. I can't remember any of the days but they ship twice a month





> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You just missed the deadline.
> 
> ...


 Thank you, ladies!  That makes sense.  I cant seem to figure out their website, but I thought some of the super-sleuths on here would know!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Mar 7, 2013)

Do they send a tracking email or does your box just show up?


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You just missed the deadline.
> 
> ...


 ahhh this is very helpful. I ordered on the 18th so mine won't ship until mid-month. Thanks! Does anyone know if there is a difference in the boxes between ship dates?


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 15, 2013)

I got my regular fancy box today.  WAY better than the Pink Box.  Way better.  It just showed up with no prior notification.  Same with the Pink one.  I got a tracking e-mail on that one a few days after it arrived though.

I picked Womens, Kids and Home.


----------



## meaganS (Mar 15, 2013)

I just ordered mine. But I only see where to sign up for the regular fancy box. Can't find info on their other fancy boxes. The site is really confusing!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just ordered mine. But I only see where to sign up for the regular fancy box. Can't find info on their other fancy boxes. The site is really confusing!


 I just replied to to on FB as well, but I think it's easiest just to search for "Fancy Box" on their site and all the options (Food, Pink, Reg. Fancy Box, Ashton, Coca Rocha, etc.) come up.  If you are getting the regular Fancy Box, it will let you pick categories once you click on it.


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 15, 2013)

Just ordered a regular box, as the $25 coupon was too good to resist! Looking forward to seeing what I get!


----------



## IffB (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for posting.....  Canceled after the first box, but will be ok with this one since it was $25 off! Let's hope Coco's is good, too! 



> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my regular fancy box today.  WAY better than the Pink Box.  Way better.  It just showed up with no prior notification.  Same with the Pink one.  I got a tracking e-mail on that one a few days after it arrived though.
> 
> I picked Womens, Kids and Home.


----------



## PBandJilly (Mar 18, 2013)

I ordered on the 19th of February and haven't received my box yet. Does anyone know if I can cancel now or should I wait until I get my box? I don't want to be charged for the next month.


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 18, 2013)

I got my regular Fancy box on Friday -- no shipping info, just showed up.  I didn't take pictures but I received the same tshirt as above (except mine was blue), the same water bottle, and the shoptiques "gift card" -- I also received one of those rolling alarm clocks (which I'm totally giving to my best friend as a gag gift) and a mini broom/dust pan.  Overall, not the most amazing box I've ever gotten, and not one I'd pay $40 for regularly, but totally worth the $22 I did pay. 

However -- I do have to say that I was extremely disappointed to receive a men's large tshirt after selecting that I wanted Women's items and noting that I am a size small.  I emailed them about this -- we'll see if they respond.  It's not a huge deal, the tshirt will be gifted since it's far too large for me, and it's a great tshirt (super soft), but if you ask for notes/sizes, I really feel like you should heed them.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered on the 19th of February and haven't received my box yet. Does anyone know if I can cancel now or should I wait until I get my box? I don't want to be charged for the next month.


 I ordered mine the 18th of Feb, and emailed over the weekend to check on it.  I was told they mailed it out on Friday.  You may want to email them just to be sure about your particular box, but it probably went out Fri.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Mar 18, 2013)

I got my shipping notice today


----------



## PBandJilly (Mar 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered mine the 18th of Feb, and emailed over the weekend to check on it.  I was told they mailed it out on Friday.  You may want to email them just to be sure about your particular box, but it probably went out Fri.


 Thanks! I received my shipping notice today and promptly emailed them to cancel! I'm excited to see what everyone gets - I chose gadgets, media, and sports &amp; outdoors as my categories (technically not MY choice; I let the bf choose since this box is for him).


----------



## KayEss (Mar 18, 2013)

Okay, so...I told myself I wasn't going to sub to the Fancy box. No way, no how. It's just too expensive and all the items are so frivolous. Plus, it's one of those where I can't just cancel; they have that weird 'within 10 days of your last payment' rule.

But then today for some reason I got the sudden urge to buy it. $25 off might not come around again, and even if they're items I won't use, they will be great for gifts, right? So I made a deal with myself: if the code still works I will buy it. The code worked. I bought it. I'm a sucker.

Anyway, I selected women's, kids, home, and gadgets. I don't have kids but I'm a kid at heart, so...why not? I was going to select men's until my boyfriend told me that he was thinking of getting the box but that he wasn't planning to select women's. And he's the one who gets bitter if I don't want to share my gummy worm stash...Fine, if you don't share, neither do I.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luaiko (Mar 18, 2013)

I got the exact same box as you. Someone gave me that rolling alarm clock as a passive aggressive gag gift last year "to be on time". So I loathe it and was unreasonably upset at seeing it lol.

The mini broom thing seems like a good idea but I tried to use it and in what situation do I need a mini broom?!? 

And finally, yes, the shirt was way too big on me as well. I wrote them about that so we'll see what they say - but it's a great design and SUPER SUPER soft.

It was my first fancy box and I'm a little disappointed. I'm going to cancel and see what comes in the Coco Rocha one. 

Coincidentally - if any wants to Shoptique $10 gift card, PM me and I'll give you the code.


----------



## lyndieonline (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok I just got mine. I got:

*London T-shirt- I got Medium which is the size I requested. Although I think it's a mans shirt because it's big, I will wear it because it is soooo soft. It's perfect for after work snuggling on the couch.

*Rolling alarm clock - I would have probably used this a few years ago but now I have no trouble with my cell phone alarm. I'll probably give it as gift.

*Mini broom/dustpan - At first I thought boo but my nephews are always making little messes at my house and I bet they'd love to use this to help me clean up

*Cirtus Zinger Water Bottle - I love this idea. I probably won't use it very often but I may go buy some fruit to try in it this week.

Overall, I pretty happy. I think I'll try another month if the code still works. I won't pay $39 plus shipping for it though. Maybe if I ever drop Popsugar but not now.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 19, 2013)

Coupon code for TheFancy- $25 off with 25OFF5

I loved my Food box sub and have had some good Fancy boxes too!





My last Food box- I canceled it since I couldn't pay for box subs but with the coupon code I think I'll sign up again- btw the code can be doubled if you want 2 subs and get $50 off


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 19, 2013)

I had a hot mess of multi-quotes in here, but I gave up.  I love the looks of the food box (I should be getting one this week), but I hate that the boxes are $46.95/month.  It seems like SO much.  I mean I could cancel and resub with every code, but do I really want to do that?


----------



## KayEss (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a hot mess of multi-quotes in here, but I gave up.  I love the looks of the food box (I should be getting one this week), but I hate that the boxes are $46.95/month.  It seems like SO much.  I mean I could cancel and resub with every code, but do I really want to do that?


 Of course it's annoying, but it's well worth saving $25/box. Otherwise I'd feel like I was just flushing that $25 away. It would be nice if Fancy would make it easier though. If you cancel before ten days, then you just don't get the box you ordered at all. It would be way better if you could cancel for the following month immediately after your purchase.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Coupon code for TheFancy- $25 off with 25OFF5
> 
> ...


 Just ordered another one (and haven't even gotten my first box yet!).  You're such an enabler - and I say that with all love!


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Of course it's annoying, but it's well worth saving $25/box. Otherwise I'd feel like I was just flushing that $25 away. It would be nice if Fancy would make it easier though. If you cancel before ten days, then you just don't get the box you ordered at all. It would be way better if you could cancel for the following month immediately after your purchase.


 I just want to make sure I don't end up getting two boxes in one month??  I know they ship 2x/month so I want to be careful not to end up with 2 fancy boxes in the same month!


----------



## KayEss (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just want to make sure I don't end up getting two boxes in one month??  I know they ship 2x/month so I want to be careful not to end up with 2 fancy boxes in the same month!


 What? That's absurd. Why must they make it so complicated?? Here's an idea for them: make the boxes cost $25 less a month every month for everyone? I'd even settle for $20 or $15 less.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 19, 2013)

Haven't gotten mine yet, but I've already been billed for next month. I'm annoyed - I wanted to check this box out before I continued the sub, but guess i'm stuck. boo!


----------



## luaiko (Mar 19, 2013)

You are the reason why I subbed to Le Parcel (then canceled), Juniper(liking it for now) and the Fancy box (twice - now three times). They should give you a prize.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luaiko (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Coupon code for TheFancy- $25 off with 25OFF5
> 
> ...


 You are the reason why I subbed to Le Parcel (then canceled), Juniper(liking it for now) and the Fancy box (twice - now three times). They should give you a prize.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What? That's absurd. Why must they make it so complicated?? Here's an idea for them: make the boxes cost $25 less a month every month for everyone? I'd even settle for $20 or $15 less.


 I don't know.  I find it very confusing.  How about they just charge $30/month, including shipping and ship once a month.


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just ordered another one (and haven't even gotten my first box yet!).  You're such an enabler - and I say that with all love!


 I do what I can! You're welcome for helping empty your bank account- so nice of me!


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luaiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are the reason why I subbed to Le Parcel (then canceled), Juniper(liking it for now) and the Fancy box (twice - now three times). They should give you a prize.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Please tell them- I'll take any prize!!! Also, this made my night


----------



## LLwynog (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know.  I find it very confusing.  How about they just charge $30/month, including shipping and ship once a month.


 Everything about their site is confusing. They could definitely use some streamlining. 

That said, I got my March box yesterday and I was overall really pleased with it! 

... but I cancelled the sub anyway.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Mar 20, 2013)

I am not happy with Fancy right now.  While I thoroughly enjoyed their Fancy Food box it's way to expensive.  I read on someone's blog that if you subscribed to Samplr and paid $29.99 a month you will be able to continue to pay that much while everyone else has to pay $39.99 + shipping.

Also in the additional information box I requested not to send chocolate and I got chocolate anyway.  I contacted customer service and someone told me they would get back in touch with me...they never did.  I finally called back again like a week later and all they did was apologize for not contacting me and basically told me there was nothing they could do.  My response was, why have that additinal information section there is no one will read it? 

During the same conversation I told the customer service rep that I ordered the regular fancy box and also posted in the additional information that I was plus size and would not like any size related clothing.  I asked would they adhere to that and she assured me that if I posted no size related clothing then I would definitely not receive any size related clothing.  Low and behold in my Fancy box I received the same blue t-shirt that everyone has.  While it feels very soft and comfy I can't fit it.  So now I have to try to contact Fancy again.

I don't like their customer service, they really need to get together.


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 20, 2013)

I agree, their customer service gets a big thumbs down.  I canceled.  The service has potential as it's very different from the other 12 boxes I get a month, but bad customer service is a no-go for me.  I stopped subbing to Glossybox in December for the same reason -- and I haven't regretted it once.


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree, their customer service gets a big thumbs down.  I canceled.  The service has potential as it's very different from the other 12 boxes I get a month, but bad customer service is a no-go for me.  I stopped subbing to Glossybox in December for the same reason -- and I haven't regretted it once.


 Oh man I about flipped my lid when I got billed for the 2nd Pink Fancy Box before I had gotten the first.  So I e-mailed them about it.  The rep then explained to me how subscription boxes work.  Even according to his explanation I should not have been billed.  It should be I pay.  You ship me a box.  I pay again.  Not - I pay.  I pay.  You ship me nothing.

I got my Fancy Food Box today.


----------



## meaganS (Mar 20, 2013)

I ordered my first Fancy box 5 days ago. At what point can I cancel so that I can use the $25 off for the Coco Rocha box?


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered my first Fancy box 5 days ago. At what point can I cancel so that I can use the $25 off for the Coco Rocha box?


 If you didn't already order a Coco Rocha box, I'd just order it now with the code?  But if you want to resub to Coco Rocha with the code, I have no idea???


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you didn't already order a Coco Rocha box, I'd just order it now with the code?  But if you want to resub to Coco Rocha with the code, I have no idea???


 I tried ordering the Coco box, but received an error that I had already redeemed my coupon. Guess we'd have to cancel the original subscription, then try to order the new box with the same $25 code?


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you didn't already order a Coco Rocha box, I'd just order it now with the code?  But if you want to resub to Coco Rocha with the code, I have no idea???


 I tried ordering the Coco box, but received an error that I had already redeemed my coupon. Guess we'd have to cancel the original subscription, then try to order the new box with the same $25 code?


----------



## easteregg (Mar 20, 2013)

Does anyone get the Ashton Kutcher box?  Do you like it?  Is it just for guys?  Thanks!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Mar 21, 2013)

I love the water bottle in this months box


----------



## Dalisay (Mar 21, 2013)

I went ahead and ordered the Coco Rocha. For a total of $21.95(with coupon code), i figured it couldn't hurt to give it a chance.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 21, 2013)

I got my box!  Head massager, traveling alarm clock, GIANT SOCKS (luckily my husband likes wild, polka-dot socks), citrus shaker bottle, and sketchbook.  I like most of the things in it! I will be giving away that alarm clock though... it would die the first time I had to chase it around the room.


----------



## brandyk (Mar 21, 2013)

ME TOO. I got billed for the second ashton box without getting the first.  It is terrible customer service. 



> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man I about flipped my lid when I got billed for the 2nd Pink Fancy Box before I had gotten the first.  So I e-mailed them about it.  The rep then explained to me how subscription boxes work.  Even according to his explanation I should not have been billed.  It should be I pay.  You ship me a box.  I pay again.  Not - I pay.  I pay.  You ship me nothing.
> 
> I got my Fancy Food Box today.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love the water bottle in this months box


 Do you have a picture?


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you have a picture?


 I'm not the OP, but this is the one I got and think she is referring to.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 21, 2013)

I ordered the regular fancy box last month (ordered on the 18th) so according to the website, it should ship the 15th of this month.

I emailed customer service as I received no shipping notification, no box, and my account still says processing.

Their response:

Thank you for your inquiry. Your Fancy Box will ship every month on the 15th, once shipped it takes 3-5 days to reach you. You should be receiving your box in the next few days. We thank you again for using Fancy Box.

I wish they would have taken the time to actually verify my account and that it had shipped. Five days would have been yesterday/today (depending on if the shipping day counts). Does anyone know where these ship from? I'm in CA so curious if it is coming cross country. Thanks!


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered the regular fancy box last month (ordered on the 18th) so according to the website, it should ship the 15th of this month.
> 
> ...


 I got the same generic email. I don't think they ever look at our accounts, just chose the closest template and hit send!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 22, 2013)

Got my box yesterday! Disappointed that there were only 4 items but I had fancy'd the bottle for awhile now- I get Workplace, Gadgets, and Home.








Also, did you all hear- a Tyler Florence curated TheFancy box...


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 22, 2013)

> Got my box yesterday! Disappointed that there were only 4 items but I had fancy'd the bottle for awhile now- I get Workplace, Gadgets, and Home.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures!





Spoiler: Pictures!



Also, did you all hear- a Tyler Florence curated TheFancy box...Â  I completely see how three of those items fit into your categories. But the blue one? Isn't that more women's?


----------



## ChristinaH (Mar 22, 2013)

They come out of Ohio. Mine usually takes 5-7 days to arrive in Seattle, but at least it is FedEx and not Smart Post. You can track by reference with your order number on the FedEx website, if you've used that before for Popsugar or another sub and are familiar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ChristinaH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They come out of Ohio. Mine usually takes 5-7 days to arrive in Seattle, but at least it is FedEx and not Smart Post. You can track by reference with your order number on the FedEx website, if you've used that before for Popsugar or another sub and are familiar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh, I didn't realize you could track by reference!  Nice!

Mine only take a arrive from Ohio! But I pay my dues with PopSugar which take FOREVER!!


----------



## Val Erler (Mar 22, 2013)

I purchased a box with the $25 off code, then a couple of weeks later, I cancelled my sub because I didnt want to be charged again before I even received box 1.  So what do they do, you ask???  Refund me for box 1, which I purchased with an account that has now been closed out.  How wonderful of them!  I now have no box and no money!!


----------



## CLovee (Mar 23, 2013)

> I purchased a box with the $25 offÂ code, then a couple of weeks later, I cancelled my sub because I didnt want to be charged again before I even received box 1.Â  So what do they do, you ask???Â  Refund me for box 1, which I purchased with an account that has now been closed out.Â  How wonderful of them!Â  I now have no box and no money!!


 I was just about to warn you guys that wanted to cancel right after you order to place another fancy sub order. If you cancel before the box ships then you don't get that box! It sucks too because they never send you your shipping info when it ships. Seriously, I got my shipping email today, when I tracked it...it was already delivered to my old job. Oh...&amp; there was no where online to update shipping and they still Haven't responded to the two emails I sent since Tuesday...all this after changing me repeatedly for one purchase....definitely not the best customer service.


----------



## IffB (Mar 25, 2013)

I ordered mine on Feb 23 and did not receive the box or any shipping notifications yet. Also ordered the Coco Rocha one on March 7... no news there either!


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 25, 2013)

Yup....three emails and ZERO responses.  Customer service is a fail.  It's sad because the box has potential...


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 25, 2013)

> I ordered mine on Feb 23 and did not receive the box or any shipping notifications yet. Also ordered the Coco Rocha one on March 7... no news there either!Â


according to their shipping schedule, your first box should have shipped 3/15, so it's probably on the way, and the second should ship 3/31.


----------



## easteregg (Mar 25, 2013)

I had success with the live chat on The Fancy.


----------



## IffB (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered mine on Feb 23 and did not receive the box or any shipping notifications yet. Also ordered the Coco Rocha one on March 7... no news there either!


 I emailed Customer service, and the box was never shipped: 

Hi, 

 
Thank you for your inquiry. We are so sorry about the delay! We will have your Fancy Box shipped out immediately! Please let us know if you have any further questions or concerns. Thank you for using Fancy!


----------



## JessP (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm interested in the Tyler Florence box (which would be my first Fancy box) but I'm a bit nervous to order after reading about these CS issues..


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Customer service, and the box was never shipped:
> 
> ...


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm interested in the Tyler Florence box (which would be my first Fancy box) but I'm a bit nervous to order after reading about these CS issues..


 I had a problem with a box having a repeat item- e-mailed them and got a gift card- not the best but they did reply promptly and give me some money to spend! Their billing and such is a little weird- just don't cancel your box before you receive it!


----------



## JessP (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokebeautyblgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a problem with a box having a repeat item- e-mailed them and got a gift card- not the best but they did reply promptly and give me some money to spend! Their billing and such is a little weird- just don't cancel your box before you receive it!


 Got it! Perhaps I'll give it a go then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Mar 26, 2013)

Supposedly, if you cancel within 10 days of ordering, you do not get anything, if you cancel after 10 days, you will still get the first  box, but no others.... but this system does not seem to be working too well!


----------



## easteregg (Mar 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Customer service, and the box was never shipped:
> 
> ...


----------



## girlmeetsbox (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah Fancy Box subscription is a little confusing. I had to contact them a few times before I understood what happened when I tried to order two different boxes. Customer service was good and it was cleared up in the end. I am keeping my subscription for now, even though shipping is $17. I'm looking forward to the Coco Rocha one! Has anyone received it yet?


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 28, 2013)

After three emails, I did finally get a response from customer service offering me a gift card to their site.  It's a nice gesture and appreciated, but I still feel that it shouldn't take a week and a half (and three emails) to respond to an issue. Regardless, at least they attempted to rectify the issue.


----------



## IffB (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlmeetsbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah Fancy Box subscription is a little confusing. I had to contact them a few times before I understood what happened when I tried to order two different boxes. Customer service was good and it was cleared up in the end. I am keeping my subscription for now, even though shipping is $17. I'm looking forward to the Coco Rocha one! Has anyone received it yet?


 I did not receive the Coco Rocha one. Ordered on March 7. Supposedly,  if you order from the 1st to the 15th, it will ship on the 30th.  After the 15th orders will be shipped on the 15th of the following month.  However, I ordered my regular box on 2/23 - it should ship on 3/15. When I did not get it last week and emailed them about it, they said they would ship it "right away" - did not get it yet....


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Mar 28, 2013)

I purchased a Tyler Florence Fancy box today and I paid $0.  Thanks to the 25OFF6 coupon and the $30 gift card I received from Fancy.  I hope it's a good box!


----------



## girlmeetsbox (Mar 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did not receive the Coco Rocha one. Ordered on March 7. Supposedly,  if you order from the 1st to the 15th, it will ship on the 30th.  After the 15th orders will be shipped on the 15th of the following month.  However, I ordered my regular box on 2/23 - it should ship on 3/15. When I did not get it last week and emailed them about it, they said they would ship it "right away" - did not get it yet....


 I know that's there's too much confusion with their shipping dates. It seems straight-forward, but I never get it when I'm supposed to. I hope you get yours soon. I'd love to hear if you liked it.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 29, 2013)

I got back from vacation and received my box today.  I had women, gadgets, and media, and received a "Things women should know" book, an audio splitter which looks useful, the head massager, a rolling alarm clock, the stylemint gift card, and blue t-shirt (not sure it's going to fit, i'm plus sized).   I was really hoping for the citrus water bottle. Ah well.


----------



## luaiko (Mar 29, 2013)

If anyone wants to trade for the mini broom, citrus zinger water bottle, or rolling alarm clock let me know!


----------



## luaiko (Mar 29, 2013)

Just got this email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



 Hi ,

We're excited to send your first Coco Rocha Fancy Box!

Due to extrodinary demand, boxes are shipping out few days late, but we promise it'll be well worth the wait. We apologize for the delay and appreciate your patience.

If you have any questions or concerns, you can email us at[email protected].

Best wishes,


----------



## JenniferV (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luaiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got this email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Same.  Got the same one for the Pink box too.  We'll see how great they are!


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got back from vacation and received my box today.  I had women, gadgets, and media, and received a "Things women should know" book, an audio splitter which look useful, the head massager, a rolling alarm clock, the stylemint gift card, and blue t-shirt (not sure it's going to fit, i'm plus sized).   I was really hoping for the citrus water bottle. Ah well.


 I'm plus sized as well and I made sure in the additional information section I stated I was plus sized and I asked if they could not send me any sized related clothing.  I even spoke with someone in customer service and she assured me that if I asked for no clothing I wouldn't get any clothing.  Well sure thing in my box was the blue t-shirt.  I wish I could fit it, its super cute and soft and feels like it would be very comfy.  I called fancy back and let them know what happened and they apologized and said they would send me a gift card within 24 hours.  Well I had to call every day for about 3 days before they finally emailed me the gift card but they gave me a $30 dollar one.

Also I don't know what size you wear but if you email pilot &amp; capt. (the maker of the t-shirt) and explain the situation they will do an exchange where you can send the shirt back and get another one and they have sizes up to XXL.

I hope this helps some.


----------



## Dayo Steph (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm plus sized as well and I made sure in the additional information section I stated I was plus sized and I asked if they could not send me any sized related clothing.  I even spoke with someone in customer service and she assured me that if I asked for no clothing I wouldn't get any clothing.  Well sure thing in my box was the blue t-shirt.  I wish I could fit it, its super cute and soft and feels like it would be very comfy.  I called fancy back and let them know what happened and they apologized and said they would send me a gift card within 24 hours.  Well I had to call every day for about 3 days before they finally emailed me the gift card but they gave me a $30 dollar one.
> 
> ...


 Thank you! This is very helpful. The t-shirt is super soft. They sent me an XL but I think I need the XXL.


----------



## jenniferrose (Mar 29, 2013)

Awesome StuffedMailbox! I selected sports and outdoors, gadgets, and home and received the t-shirt. Although super soft, I am not at all sure why it falls in one of those categories. But definitely the wrong size.

On a side note, if anyone wants my shoptiques card, I don't have any need for it. If someone combines a few (if that is allowed) they could really make out! And then it won't go to waste.


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 29, 2013)

They stick a t-shirt in every single box it seems. If the coco rocha one arrives with a t-shirt I definitely won't be continuing that sub.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They stick a t-shirt in every single box it seems. If the coco rocha one arrives with a t-shirt I definitely won't be continuing that sub.


 I didn't get a tshirt... and I wanted one!  I got the head scratcher, alarm clock, sketchbook, crazy socks, and citrus shaker bottle.

And my categories were Men, Women, &amp; Kids.  But in a CS email, they said that they don't have much kid stuff!  Why have it as a category then?


----------



## IffB (Mar 29, 2013)

Received today: softest t-shirt ever (i do not wear graphic tee's out, but we are fighting for this one as a night tee),  citrus bottle, rolling alarm clock, mini broom.  Great for $21.... Wouldn't pay full price for it.


----------



## shabs (Mar 30, 2013)

I received the same contents. The tshirt a bit big but very soft.



> Received today: softest t-shirt ever (i do not wear graphic tee's out, but we are fighting for this one as a night tee), Â citrus bottle, rolling alarm clock, mini broom. Â Great for $21.... Wouldn't pay full price for it.Â


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get a tshirt... and I wanted one!  I got the head scratcher, alarm clock, sketchbook, crazy socks, and citrus shaker bottle.
> 
> And my categories were Men, Women, &amp; Kids.  But in a CS email, they said that they don't have much kid stuff!  Why have it as a category then?


 Home was the category for the T-shirt. Kids isn't super applicable to their stuff so I don't know why they have that category. My home stuff has been fun- I would suggest changing categories.


----------



## Alexia561 (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Received today: softest t-shirt ever (i do not wear graphic tee's out, but we are fighting for this one as a night tee),  citrus bottle, rolling alarm clock, mini broom.  Great for $21.... Wouldn't pay full price for it.


 I received the same box! Agree that it's not bad for $21, but can't see us using the alarm clock or mini broom. Love the shirt and will try the citrus bottle, but cancelled my subscription.


----------



## IffB (Mar 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received the same box! Agree that it's not bad for $21, but can't see us using the alarm clock or mini broom. Love the shirt and will try the citrus bottle, but cancelled my subscription.


 I have a glass table and husband eats a lot of sandwiches,  so the mini broom is being used for the table top only for crumb catching - actually very practical and saving many paper towels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## easteregg (Apr 2, 2013)

I just got my regular fancy box.  For women, pets, work, &amp; home, I got:

Rolling alarm clock in black- unpopular but will save my job lol

T-shirt for Charles de Gaulle airport

head scratcher

iphone splitter thing

a little book called something like _Things Every Woman Should Know_

I will give it another month....


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my regular fancy box.  For women, pets, work, &amp; home, I got:
> 
> ...


 Interesting - I got the exact same box but I had Women, Media, and Gadgets.  Doesn't seem like much variety given that they have all the categories.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 3, 2013)

Question for anyone who's gotten multiple months.... Do they send repeat items? I'm definitely cancelling if I get one of those rolling alarm clocks EVERY MONTH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amylovescoffee (Apr 3, 2013)

they don't generally send repeats in the same box type but if you get multiple different boxes through them repeats have been common


----------



## meaganS (Apr 3, 2013)

I also got the t-shirt, citrus bottle, rolling alarm clock (in pink), mini broom. I have NO interest in the citrus bottle and mini broom, so if you want to trade, let me know. I wouldn't mind the clock if it was in a different color.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also got the t-shirt, citrus bottle, rolling alarm clock (in pink), mini broom.
> 
> I have NO interest in the citrus bottle and mini broom, so if you want to trade, let me know. I wouldn't mind the clock if it was in a different color.


 Did you actually open the box to the clock?  I thought it was pink because that is the color on the box but inside the clock was black.  If you actually have a pink clock and you would prefer a black one I would be willing to trade.  I was happy to have pink but then upset when I realized it was black.


----------



## MissMonica (Apr 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you actually open the box to the clock?  I thought it was pink because that is the color on the box but inside the clock was black.  If you actually have a pink clock and you would prefer a black one I would be willing to trade.  I was happy to have pink but then upset when I realized it was black.


 Ditto--my box was pink, but the clock itself was actually black.


----------



## meaganS (Apr 3, 2013)

> Ditto--my box was pink, but the clock itself was actually black.


 You guys are right! The clock is actually black. Thanks!


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 3, 2013)

My coco rocha box arrived today and is actually... Really great. Will post contents in a new thread soon!


----------



## easteregg (Apr 4, 2013)

Yay!  Happy for you!


----------



## melanie0971 (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sputinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My coco rocha box arrived today and is actually... Really great. Will post contents in a new thread soon!


I'm so confused about these special Fancy boxes. Whenever I click a link for one of them I just go to the Fancy web site. And I can never find an option to subscribe to anything but the regular Fancy Box.


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm so confused about these special Fancy boxes. Whenever I click a link for one of them I just go to the Fancy web site. And I can never find an option to subscribe to anything but the regular Fancy Box.


 Just go to their site and search for "Fancy Box".  If you scroll around on the results, they will come up!


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Apr 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Question for anyone who's gotten multiple months.... Do they send repeat items? I'm definitely cancelling if I get one of those rolling alarm clocks EVERY MONTH


 I got a multiple item once- koi fish ice cube tray- I e-mailed them and it was a mistake. They gave me the option of a gift card or a different product (skull shot glasses) and I chose the gift card.


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey is anybody else having issues with there referral system? I've emailed them multiply times and no legit answer has been given


----------



## JenniferV (Apr 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cupcake85bomb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey is anybody else having issues with there referral system? I've emailed them multiply times and no legit answer has been given


 What's going on?


----------



## cupcake85bomb (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm really not for sure, I've had people sign up using my link/email and I'm not getting the credit. When I email all they say is something about it isn't an active user. When I ask for more details they don't respond. I've personally watched these people sign up using a link in an email or from my Facebook link and nothing.


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 16, 2013)

I emailed them about the Tyler Florence box and got this response:



> Thank you for your inquiry.  We are very sorry about the delay, the 1st Tyler Florence boxes will be going out the end of this month.  There was a bit a production delay, we are very sorry about any inconvenience this may have caused and thank you for using Fancy.


 I wonder - would it be okay to go ahead and cancel? I read of some people having problems when canceling Fancy - like not getting their boxes they paid for and stuff. I don't want to pay full price for the next box before I even have the first.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Apr 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LadyManah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed them about the Tyler Florence box and got this response:
> 
> I wonder - would it be okay to go ahead and cancel? I read of some people having problems when canceling Fancy - like not getting their boxes they paid for and stuff. I don't want to pay full price for the next box before I even have the first.


 I emailed them this morning and I was notified that my box would be shipped out this week.  I guess we will see if it actually happens since it's different that the information that you received.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 19, 2013)

I emailed about the regular Fancy box that I ordered on March 18 (it was supposed to ship out on April 15). I got a reply that it would be shipped out today (the 18th) which isn't a big deal though I haven't gotten tracking still. However, what really irks me is they charged me for May already! Before my first box even SHIPPED. I don't know if I should email and complain. I think I will but I'm going to wait to get the April box first in case there's sizing issues or anything else wrong with it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Apr 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed about the regular Fancy box that I ordered on March 18 (it was supposed to ship out on April 15). I got a reply that it would be shipped out today (the 18th) which isn't a big deal though I haven't gotten tracking still. However, what really irks me is they charged me for May already! Before my first box even SHIPPED. I don't know if I should email and complain. I think I will but I'm going to wait to get the April box first in case there's sizing issues or anything else wrong with it.


 I've seen other bloggers mention this as a problem.  Also, if you cancel the service before your second box is charged, there are often problems with them mailing out your first box (I had that issue when I ordered a box).  According to a CS Rep, the system saw that I cancelled, and halted the box from being shipped, even though I had paid for it over a month earlier.  

They gave me a $20 gift card for the inconvenience, and I used that and a $25 off code to get a Ashton Kutcher box for my hubby for $1.95... of course I cancelled the sub before they could charge me for the second box, and now I've heard nothing about it being sent almost a month later... I'll email them if I don't get a shipping notice by tomorrow.  

I love the items I get in the Fancy box, but I believe they need to ship them out a lot sooner after payment is made.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 20, 2013)

Anyone receive this months box yet?


----------



## lyndieonline (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone receive this months box yet?


 Nope, I canceled one day before I was supposed to be charged though so it may have screwed mine up. We'll see.


----------



## lucyla8 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone receive this months box yet?


 I just got a shipping notice yesterday for mine - I ordered the regular box.


----------



## Starlet (Apr 22, 2013)

I got a shipping notice yesterday too - for the food one.


----------



## lyndieonline (Apr 22, 2013)

I didn't get a shipping notice but I just logged in to my account and it says it's been shipped.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lyndieonline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get a shipping notice but I just logged in to my account and it says it's been shipped.


 Still nothing on my account even though the rep promised it would be shipped last week. Boo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So frustrating.


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lyndieonline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get a shipping notice but I just logged in to my account and it says it's been shipped.


 Both my boxes still say pending.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm thoroughly unimpressed with the service of this company.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 22, 2013)

Mine FINALLY shipped. Ordered March 18th, wasn't supposed to ship until April 15th. But then it ACTUALLY shipped today, the 22nd, and won't get to me until the 29th. Not a fan. Don't promise the 15th if you can't actually ship on the 15th! More than anything I'm annoyed that they already charged me for my second month last week, two weeks before I even receive my first box.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 23, 2013)

2.5 lbs by the way if anyone is interested.


----------



## messylaughter (Apr 23, 2013)

I ordered my first in February after cut off (using the 25 off) got it in March after I had already been charged for April's and I really really didn't like it, I got notification of april shipping 1 day after they tried to charge me for May (though I had gotten a new card so the charge wouldn't go through) I had wanted to cancel but after so many horror stories of people cancelling and not getting their box, I was worried but luckily for me I had to get a replacement card lol


----------



## luaiko (Apr 23, 2013)

I just got my box today.



Spoiler








I got a fancy nail polish set (cherry red, glittery black, and cuticle oil), stick on LED light, iPhone arm band, USB hub, and bento box.


While nothing "wowed" me I actually do have a use for every item in the box so I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## Sputinka (Apr 23, 2013)

That's one of the better ones I've seen. Is it a regular fancy box?


----------



## messylaughter (Apr 23, 2013)

I am slightly excited aside from the iphone arm band since I don't have one lol my phone is waaaaay bigger than an iphone


----------



## LadyManah (Apr 23, 2013)

I just got my shipping confirmation for the Tyler Florence Fancy box. It weighs 4.6 pounds. Check to see if yours has shipped!


----------



## luaiko (Apr 24, 2013)

> That's one of the better ones I've seen. Is it a regular fancy box?


 Yea that is the regular one. I think my categories were home, gadgets, and media.


----------



## luaiko (Apr 24, 2013)

> I am slightly excited aside from the iphone arm band since I don't have one lol my phone is waaaaay bigger than an iphone


 Supposedly they check your preferences you checked off to make sure you have an iPhone so you might get something else!


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luaiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my box today.
> 
> 
> ...


 Great box! Hope mine is as good!


----------



## SarahA (Apr 24, 2013)

I am soooo confused. I ordered a Fancy box on 3/12 with the $25 off code. By April 4th they still hadn't shipped it (and I'd cancelled any recurring subscription as not to get charged for a 2nd box before I got a first), and I contacted them and after a week's worth of emailing I finally received a box on 4/12. I've never been charged anything else, and I've not re-ordered anything on their site, but I just got a second box today with totally different products.

Anyone have something like this happen? I contacted them because I'm not the type to keep things I didn't purchase without at least attempting to return them, but this is so bizarre.


----------



## ashleyanner (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luaiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my box today.
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's exactly the same box I got.  My shipping email showed up yesterday and never updated, so I figured it would be at least another week before it got here!  All in all, it's not a bad box.  I think I might stick around for a few more months.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luaiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got my box today.
> 
> 
> ...


 While everyone else seems to like this box, I'm actually kind of bummed. I was hoping to get some repeats from the last month since I'm a new subscriber (head massager, water bottle, t-shirt).

I have WAY too much nail polish; no use for a USB hub; no iPhone (though I assume I'd get something different); I already have a lunchbox that I almost never use. I don't really understand what the stick on LED sticks onto but that probably won't excite me much either.
Of course I haven't gotten my box yet so maybe it will be full of totally different products.

Thanks bunches for sharing, luaiko!


----------



## ChristinaH (Apr 24, 2013)

I have been subscribed since the end of November and then signed up for a second box hoping to get different items every couple weeks. I signed up for different interests on both of them, too. It is my perception that they don't actually make much difference in what you receive. Both of my boxes were exactly the same the first time, and there have been only slight differences in them the following months. Whatever you see on spoilers is probably what they will be sending you, too...


----------



## messylaughter (Apr 25, 2013)

> Supposedly they check your preferences you checked off to make sure you have an iPhone so you might get something else!


 Got mine yesterday and nope I got the iphone arm band....glad its my last as the only thing I ll use is the bento


----------



## Dayo Steph (Apr 25, 2013)

I got the exact same box. I was pretty happy with it, way better than last month's box, and I'll be able to use everything. Of course, I canceled after they billed me for month 2 before I got month 1, so this will be the last fancy box for a while


----------



## brokebeautyblgr (Apr 26, 2013)

I got the same box!




I get Workplace, Gadgets, and Home- a little weird that different categories got the same stuff! 

FYI- they don't look at your preferences at all! This is my second iPhone related product and I have an android. I was upset seeing it in this box but turns out my phone fits pretty well. I really loved the Bento Box and usb thing. Now that I've had some time with it I realized I will use everything. Usually what happens with these boxes.


----------



## KayEss (Apr 29, 2013)

I finally got my box today, and it was totally different than the one you guys got. Well, not TOTALLY different, but different. Don't mind my cat...he obviously fits the curious cat stereotype.


----------



## luaiko (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my box today, and it was totally different than the one you guys got. Well, not TOTALLY different, but different. Don't mind my cat...he obviously fits the curious cat stereotype.
> 
> ...


----------



## KayEss (Apr 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luaiko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the memo mountain and the NYC thing? Do you like them?


 The memo mountain is a miniature corkboard in the shape of a mountain that can be mounted on a wall or cabinet, with tree push pins. Not too exciting but it will probably come in handy at some point.

The other item is an NYC rocks glass (11 oz, pictured here http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0071/3072/products/NYC1MapsRocks-9_-1024_1024x1024.jpg?1663) with a map of New York City etched onto it. I prefer larger glasses and I'm not really interested in New York at all but it's kind of attractive. I'll be able to use it at least.


----------



## IffB (Apr 30, 2013)

Just used code 20OFF15 for $20 off.


----------



## easteregg (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello!  Yesterday I received my first and last Ashton Kutcher box.  It was about two weeks late and contained:

-a (huge) blue T shirt that says "Stop Wars" like Star Wars

-a black mug with a handle that looks like brass knuckles

-a neat tyvek envelope that looks like a piece of mail for a tablet holder (wish I had one)

-a robot tea infuser

If I think of anything else I will let you know.  No more Pink, No more Ashton.  My bank account is getting happier by the minute.

Well, maybe not...there's a Jennifer Love Hewitt box (dang!)


----------



## Alexia561 (Apr 30, 2013)

My box still hasn't shipped.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deenellie (Apr 30, 2013)

Does anyone have an address for returns for the Fancy?  They're so mysterious on their website.  No address listed for returns.  I ordered the Coco Rocha box, they sent me the regular box.  I mean really?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## melanie0971 (May 2, 2013)

This is almost the same box I got. I got a book called something like how to traumatize your children, which looks like it might be funny. I thought that if I put "kids" as one of my selections they would include something for her but nothing so far (only 2 months.) I canceled today because while the stuff is fun it's not really worth almost 50 bucks. Thinking I might try one of the "specialty" boxes with the coupon code...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is almost the same box I got. I got a book called something like how to traumatize your children, which looks like it might be funny. I thought that if I put "kids" as one of my selections they would include something for her but nothing so far (only 2 months.) I canceled today because while the stuff is fun it's not really worth almost 50 bucks. Thinking I might try one of the "specialty" boxes with the coupon code...


 I had kids selected on mine, too.  I emailed them a question, and they said that they "don't have much for children".  (If you do like girly stuff, I've heard good things about the Coco Rocha box.  I'm on a bit of a no-buy right now, but I definitely want to try that one next!)


----------



## ashleyanner (May 20, 2013)

My May box came in today...didn't know when it would be here because for the second month in a row, they sent me a tracking number that didn't work.





Links for everything...

http://www.thefancy.com/things/343829630932748329/Milano-Skeleton-Rubber

http://www.thefancy.com/things/327684650510058765/Milo-Micro-Suction-Stand-by-Bluelounge

http://www.thefancy.com/things/357006834336274021/Selection-Decanting-Pourer-by-Menu

http://www.thefancy.com/things/343911359320165569/MIZU-x-FANCY-Stainless-Steel-Water-Bottle

I love the watch!  And at $95...I'll feel fancy wearing it.  




Total came out to $144 based on the prices from Fancy's site.  Not the most exciting box, but everything will be used.


----------



## girlmeetsbox (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My May box came in today...didn't know when it would be here because for the second month in a row, they sent me a tracking number that didn't work.
> 
> ...


 Oh I love that watch! Wanna trade?


----------



## ashleyanner (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *girlmeetsbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I love that watch! Wanna trade?


 Sadly, I'll have to pass...sorry!  I'm on a watch kick right now and this is just what I needed to keep filling up my collection.


----------



## girlmeetsbox (May 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *girlmeetsbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexia561 (May 22, 2013)

Ordered a regular box and a food box, but they somehow disappeared into limbo. They had no problem charging me, but couldn't seem to ship. Customer service is ridiculous and they keep promising that it will go out this week. Then they started ignoring my emails. Got tired of them stringing me along so asked for a full refund on both orders. Very disappointed, as how hard could it be for a warehouse supervisor to make sure my orders were shipped? pfft


----------



## jallu (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Alexia561* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ordered a regular box and a food box, but they somehow disappeared into limbo. They had no problem charging me, but couldn't seem to ship. Customer service is ridiculous and they keep promising that it will go out this week. Then they started ignoring my emails. Got tired of them stringing me along so asked for a full refund on both orders. Very disappointed, as how hard could it be for a warehouse supervisor to make sure my orders were shipped? pfft


 

I'm having the same problem. Ordered Coco Rocha &amp; Tyler Florence at the end of April. Was told via e-mail both would be shipped this week. It's Friday and still not shipped. They're telling other people they ship next week. I already cancelled both subs because I refuse to be billed for a 2nd month before my first month is even received. After these two boxes I am done with Fancy.


----------



## jallu (May 24, 2013)

I gave up and just e-mailed asking for refund on both boxes. If I don't get a reply I will be filing a dispute with my credit card company.


----------



## xtothebee (May 25, 2013)

This is identical to my box. Totally love everything!


----------



## saarahsmiles (Jun 5, 2013)

Just received my June fancy box. I was really surprised that they shipped this fast. Then I actually opened the box and saw I received only two items. The smartphone stand and the decanter. No receipt, no cards, no nothing. Even the box was not the original one. I messaged the customer support and they said I should get an email within 24 hours. I don't know what they can do, if anything, I won't touch the items I received. Has this happened to anyone before ?


----------



## jallu (Jun 5, 2013)

Those products are from the May box, not June. Fancy is getting more terrible by the day.


----------



## saarahsmiles (Jun 5, 2013)

The thing is I already received my May box, It was the one with the arm band. I am just so surprised because of this.


----------



## ahmed ben sahla (Jul 19, 2013)

hii fancy box please help me i can not buy 



pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzz hellllllllllllllllpp meeee


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ahmed ben sahla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hii fancy box please help me i can not buy
> 
> ...


 This is just a forum for discussing Fancy Box, you need to contact their customer service....


----------



## ahmed ben sahla (Aug 2, 2013)

how do i contcat orgen of site fancy hellp plzz


----------



## JenniferV (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ahmed ben sahla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do i contcat orgen of site fancy hellp plzz


 http://www.fancy.com/help/contact


----------

